# tout / toute / tous / toutes - accord



## koala1230

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je confonds les utilisations des tout,tous,et toutes.
Par l'anglais, les significations sont pareil,
mais en frençais, ils sont un peu déférent.
Y-a-t-il une règle des trois?

merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également les discussions suivantes :
tout + nom singulier / tous + nom pluriel
tout(e)(s) autre(s) / tous/toutes les autres
tout(e)(s) <adjectif/nom> que - accord & nature de "tout" (adjectif / adverbe)
tout <adjectif/nom> que + mode
tout(e) à + substantif (ses pensées, etc.) - accord
tout X, Y et Z / tout X, tout Y et tout Z + accord du verbe


----------



## maria_bach

Bonjour,

je suis Espagnole mais je croix que la difference est:

"Tout" est un adverbe: "J'aime tout."
"Tous" va toujours avec un nom masculin: "Tous les jours"
"Toutes va toujours avec un nom feminin: "Toutes les nuits"


----------



## Anne345

*Tout*​ 
*adjectif qualificatif*, il a le sens de entier :
- _tout le village..._

*adjectif indéfini*, il signifie chaque ou sert de pluriel à chaque :
_- tout homme, toute femme..._
_- toutes les villes..._

*pronom indéfini*, il est employé seul pour désigner des groupes de personnes, d'animaux ou de choses :
_- tout est fini..._
_- tous viendront..._



> Adjectif ou pronom, tout s'accorde abvec le nom auquel il se rapporte ou qu'il représente : _tout _: masculin singulier, _toute _: féminin singulier, _tous _: masculin pluriel, _toutes_ : féminin pluriel


 
*adverbe*, il a le sens de tout à fait, entièrement, complètement ; il est alors invariable :
_- des enfants tout petits..._
_- des fillettes tout émues_...
Cependant, quand « tout » précède un adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne ou un « h » aspiré, il s'accorde avec lui. C'est le seul adverbe qui peut varier :
_- des fillettes toutes rouges et toutes honteuses..._

*nom* dans certains cas ; il se met au pluriel en conservant le « t » final :
_- plusieurs touts distincts les uns des autres..._

*(Bréviaire d'orthographe française : *http://mapage.noos.fr/mp2/)


----------



## Frapap

me revoilà, après une longue absence: mon adsl ne marche pas! En effet, je suis au bureau maintenant...

... et j'ai ce doute qui ne me laisse pas dormir 

je sais que quand "tout" est adverbe il ne s'accorde pas
Ils sont tout jeunes, par exemple
mais que faire avec cette expression: des personnes toutes simples ?
Je ne dirais pas des personnes tout simples ! Mais si je fais l'accord, c'est pour quelle raison ?

Merci !


----------



## Donaldos

C'est une exception : devant un adjectif féminin qui commence par une consonne on accorde.

_Il*s* sont tou*t* triste*s*_ => _Ell*es* sont tout*es* trist*es*_


----------



## chlapec

Devant un ADJECTIF FÉMININ commençant par une CONSONNE ou un H ASPIRÉ, "TOUT" s'accorde par euphonie​


----------



## Hole

Salut!

_tous les vacances / toutes les vacances_

Laquelle de ces phrases est correcte et pourquoi? Merci.


----------



## Hatchet

toutes les vacances 

vacance est un nom féminin, d'où l'accord au féminin .


----------



## Pas de Mai

Anne345 said:


> Cependant, quand « tout » précède un adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne ou un « h » aspiré, il s'accorde avec lui. C'est le seul adverbe qui peut varier :_- des fillettes toutes rouges et toutes honteuses..._


 
Mon professeur de français m'a expliqué que devant un adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne ou un «h» aspiré, le maximum qu'on peut ajouter est un seul «e». 

Par exemple, elle m'a donné l'exemple: _«Elles sont toute petites.»_

A-t-elle tort ou peut-être cette règle date-elle d'il y a longtemps?


----------



## jann

> Mon professeur de français m'a expliqué que devant un adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne ou un «h» aspiré, le maximum qu'on peut ajouter est un seul «e».


Je dirais qu'on doit bien faire l'accord en nombre et en genre.  Le BDL confirme... 

--> elles sont tout*es* petites

Sinon, pour tous ceux qui tomberont sur ce fil à l'avenir, je profite de l'occasion de signaler une discussion pertinente sur le forum Français-anglais : FR: tout / toute / tous / toutes


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut,
j'ai pensé à une question : pourquoi on dit "une usine toute neuve", mais "un usine tout près de chez moi" ?
D'après vous ?
Merci !


----------



## JiPiJou

> pourquoi on dit "une usine toute neuve", mais "une usine tout près de chez moi" ?



Peut-être parce que "près de" est une préposition et non un adjectif. D'ailleurs on dira : "une usine *toute proche* de chez moi", parce que "proche" est un adjectif.

On dit aussi : "Elle est *tout contre* moi", parce que "contre" est une préposition.

Occasion de rappeler le mot de Sacha Guitry (qui eut cinq épouses, entre autres) : "Je suis contre les femmes... Tout contre".


----------



## geostan

De plus, notez que l'adverbe _tout_ ne s'accorde pas si l'adjectif qu'il qualifie commence par une h muette ou une voyelle.

tout étonnée
tout heureuse

mais:

toute curieuse
toute honteuse

L'accord dans les autres cas, c'est peut-être le désir de faire entendre le deuxième t.


----------



## Anna-chonger

> Peut-être parce que "près de" est une préposition et non un adjectif. D'ailleurs on dira : "une usine toute proche de chez moi", parce que "proche" est un adjectif.


Je me rappelle qu'on peut dire "Je suis _tout _à vous." et "Je suis _toute _à vous." (avec une nuance de sens, si je ne me trompe), alors là, "_à_" est bien une préposition.


----------



## geostan

Mais dans ce cas, _tout(e)_ est clairement un adjectif, pas un adverbe. Il s'accorde donc avec le sujet.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah bon ! vous croyez ?!
Mais dans les phrases, ce "je" est la même femme ! Il y a seulement une nuance de sens. Si "tout" était adjectif ici, je crois que l'accord serait obligatoire, c-à-d. "Je suis tout à vous" n'existerait pas !


----------



## geostan

Si la deuxième phrase se rapporte à une femme, alors _tout_ est adverbe, mais lorsque la forme féminine apparaît, _tout_ doit être considéré comme un adjectif.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Mais dans ce cas, _tout(e)_ est clairement un adjectif, pas un adverbe. Il s'accorde donc avec le sujet.


Non, certainement pas « clairement » ! _Tout_ pouvant dans ce cas avoir le sens de _complètement_, _entièrement_, on peut tout aussi bien le considérer comme un adverbe qui lui reste toujours invariable devant une voyelle.



Anna-chonger said:


> Je me rappelle qu'on peut dire "Je suis _tout _à vous." et "Je suis _toute _à vous." (avec une nuance de sens, si je ne me trompe)


Selon _Le Bon Usage_ :


> On distingue souvent (mais c'est assez artificiel – et dangereux !), s'agissant d'une femme : _Je suis *tout* à vous_ (simple formule de politesse) et _Je suis *toute* à vous_ (déclaration d'amour)



Comme le dit Grevisse, cette distinction est artificielle. Elle est même à mon sens malvenue. Pour moi, _tout_ devrait rester invariable dans ces deux cas, ce qui permet d'ailleurs de lever l'ambiguïté au féminin pluriel :

_Elles sont *tout* à vous_ (~ _Ils sont *tout* à vous_) → Elles sont entièrement à vous.
_Elles sont *toutes* à vous_ (~ _Ils sont *tous* à vous_) → Toutes sans exception sont à vous.


----------



## Schtroumph

Salut
Est ce que tout s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec le sujet?
" je suis tout/toute mouillé (e)?
Merci


----------



## 314ns

L'auxiliaire utilisé est "être" donc oui, tout s'accorde.


----------



## Mauricet

C'est plus compliqué. Il est tout mouillé, elle est toute mouillée, mais il sont tout mouillés (complètement trempés) ou ils sont tous mouillés (tous sont mouillés, pas un n'est resté sec). […]

Voici ce qu'en dit le Petit Robert.


> Remarque sur l'accord de TOUT, adverbe._ Vx._ Jusqu'au XVIIe, _Tout_ était normalement accordé, en tant qu'adjectif. _"Une chose qui vous est toute acquise"_ (Molière). _"Divers stratagèmes tous prêts à se produire"_ (Molière). --- _Moderne_. 1. _Tout_ est invariable au masculin, et devant les adjectifs féminins commençant par une voyelle ou un _h  _muet. _"Ces vers tout remplis d'elle"_ (Arvers). _"Tout enfant elle s'essayait à faire des vers"_ (Mérimée). _"Une certaine licence, tout humble, toute plébéienne"_ (Barrès). 2. _Tout_ est variable en genre et en nombre devant les adjectifs féminins commençant par une consonne ou par un _h_ aspiré : _Toute belle. Portes qui s'ouvrent toutes grandes. Elle est toute honteuse_.



Noter que dans mon exemple _Ils sont tous mouillés = tous sont mouillés_, "tous" est pronom, alors que dans _Ils sont tout mouillés_ "tout" est adverbe et la règle ci-dessus s'applique ... Bon courage ! (Le français, je suis bien content de l'avoir appris tout petit ... )


----------



## Andy_em

Dans les phrases comme "Elle est toute petite." tout fonctionne comme adverbe, mais "toute" fait accord avec le sujet "elle". Ferait-il accord avec les sujets pluriels aussi?
Y a-t-il d'autres adverbes qui font accord avec les adjectifs qu'ils modifient?

Merci bien


----------



## Micia93

bienvenue Andy  :=)

en fait, un adverbe qualifie le verbe, ici, je ne sais pas si on peut considérer "toute" comme adverbe, car il qualifie l'adjectif, c'est pourquoi il s'accorde avec le sujet
je cherche d'autres cas du même style


----------



## Donaldos

Il y a accord au pluriel mais uniquement devant un adjectif au féminin (et qui commence par une consonne, comme "petite" ici).

_Il est tout petit.
Ils sont tout petits.
Elle est toute petite.
Elles sont toutes petites.

_"tout" est bien un adverbe ici même s'il modifie un adjectif.


----------



## maplesyrup

Voici la règle: pour des raisons d'euphonie, « tout » adverbe varie lorsqu'il est placé devant un mot féminin (adjectif ou nom) commençant par une consonne ou un h aspirées.
Exemples: Elle est toute surpise; elles sont toutes hardies; toutes confuses; toutes honteuses.
Par contre on écrit : tout pressés qu'ils étaient; elles sont tout émues; elle est tout heureuse.
Les adverbes sont invariables, mais le « tout » varie dans les cas mentionnés ci-haut. Quand il veut dire « entièrement, complètement, tout à fait », « tout » est adverbe et suit ces règles.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour tout le monde,
je sais bien qu'on peut utiliser "tout" dans la phrase suivante pour insister sur *l'intensité de l'adjectif* :
_Les filles sont *tout *émues._

Pourtant, je me demande s'il est possible de dire :
_Les filles sont *toutes *émues._
pas pour insister sur l'intensité de l'adjectif, mais pour exprimer l'idée que "Toutes les filles sont émues." 
C'est possible ?


----------



## itka

Oui, bien sûr, comme avec n'importe quel adjectif (ou participe employé comme adjectif) !
_Les filles sont toutes émues à la vue de ce film... et les garçons aussi sont tous émus.
Elles sont toutes prêtes : on peut partir.
Elles sont toutes très chargées de lourds bagages._


----------



## Thomas1

La règle que je connais dit que _tout _comme l’adverbe est généralement invariable sauf s’il précède l’adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne ou le h aspiré  soit au singulier soit au pluriel, par exemple :
_Elle est toute contente. _
_Elle sont toutes honteuses. _mais _Elles sont tout étonnées. _

  Mais quoi si dans une situation pareille on a un autre adverbe ? Par exemple :
  L’idée de faire parade d’une science tout fraîchement acquise […]
  ou
  L’idée de faire parade d’une science toute fraîchement acquise […]

  Je présuppose que dans ce cas-ci « tout » est adverbe modifiant un autre adverbe, mais corrigez-moi, s.v.p., si je me trompe.

  Merci d’avance,
  T.


----------



## Flore!

C'est toujours drôle d'apprendre qu'il y a des règles pour des choses qui sont intuitives lorsqu'il s'agit de notre langue maternelle ! 

Bon du coup je ne maîtrise justement absolument pas la règle, mais intuitivement je dirais "tout fraîchement acquises".
_tout_ se rapporte ici à _fraîchement, _pas à _acquises_ donc il n'y a vraiment aucune raison d'accorder _tout_ de quelque manière que ce soit.

Mais hum ce n'est qu'intuitif et je ne pourrai pas te donner la raison grammaticale exacte :-S Attends donc un autre avis !


----------



## paulvial

je ne connais pas la règle dont vous parlez, mais je pense que:
 "elles sont toutes honteuses "  signifie qu'elles sont toutes honteuses (sans exception ) ,
 alors que "elles sont tout étonnées"  signifie qu'elles sont vraiment très étonnées  (mais qu'elles ne le sont peut être pas toutes )

De même  dans  "L’idée de faire parade d’une science tout fraîchement acquise […]" , "tout " quantifie "fraîchement " pour signifier que la science vient d'être acquise , alors que si l'on disait "la science toute fraîchement acquise ", "toute"  quantifierait la science pour signifier que la science a été acquise entièrement , aussi bien que récemment


----------



## itka

S'il faut absolument choisir, je dis aussi _"tout fraîchement acquises"_, mais franchement, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire une phrase aussi ampoulée !
Sinon la règle est (relativement) simple :
- si c'est un adjectif, il s'accorde comme tous les adjectifs en genre et en nombre,
- si c'est un adverbe (et qu'on peut donc le remplacer par "totalement", "entièrement") il devrait être invariable et s'écrire "tout", mais devant un adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne, ce serait choquant à l'oreille, aussi on fait un accord "euphonique". 
La question ne se pose pas si l'adjectif commence par une voyelle, puisque dans ce cas, on fait la liaison.
_Elle est toute contente.
Elle est tout émue._
Et puisqu'il n'y a pas d'anomalie à l'oreille, l'adverbe est invariable au masculin :
_Ils sont tout contents.
Ils sont tout émus.

_Il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas détaillé la règle... J'espère n'avoir rien oublié !_
_


----------



## paulvial

Oui Itka , mais n'êtes vous pas d'accord que nous pourrions aussi avoir, en reprenant vos exemples :
elles sont toutes émues  (toutes , sans exception ) 
elles sont tout émues   ( très émues ) 

mais je suis pas certain que nous ayons le même choix  avec:
 "elles son toutes contentes " (toutes,  sans exception) 
elles sont toute (s) ?  contentes  (vraiment , entièrement contente)


----------



## itka

On peut bien entendu avoir "tout" comme adjectif associé à n'importe quel autre adjectif. 
Dans ce cas, il n'y a rien d'inhabituel, il s'accorde comme tous les adjectifs :
_Elles sont toutes émues._ (sans exception)
_Ils sont tous contents_ (sans exception et avec le s prononcé [tus])

C'est le cas de l'adverbe qui fait problème, généralement, et c'est pourquoi je l'ai détaillé.
1) adverbe normalement invariable
_Elles sont tout émues _(totalement)
_Ils sont tout contents_ (totalement)

2) accord inhabituel d'un adverbe, au féminin devant consonne 
_Elles sont toutes contentes_ (totalement)

J'ajoute une ligne pour indiquer que le pronom "tout", comme les autres pronoms s'accorde avec le nom qu'il remplace.
_Où sont les filles ? Elles sont toutes parties._


----------



## paulvial

itka said:


> 2) accord inhabituel d'un adverbe, au féminin devant consonne
> _Elles sont toutes contentes_ (totalement)



oui mais ici n'y a-t-il  pas confusion  car  ce pourrait être: "toutes, sans exception  ?


----------



## Thomas1

La règle que j'ai donnée est confirmée par Le bon usage, je viens de le vérifier et j'ai aussi trouvé quelque chose d'intéressant sur le sujet de la confusion qui peut se produire :

Dans certaines phrases, il faut consulter le sens pour reconnaître la valeur de tout :
Ils sont tout petits (tout à fait petits). Ils sont tous [ʈus] petits (tous sont petits). — Cette mère est tout à son devoir (tout à fait à son devoir). Elle est toute à ses enfants (toute sa vie, toute sa tendresse sont à ses enfants). On distingue souvent (mais c’est assez artificiel – et dangereux !), s’agissant d’une femme : Je suis tout à vous (simple formule de politesse) et Je suis toute à vous (déclaration d’amour).

Source : _Le bon usage_, version électronique, M. Grevisse.
​


----------



## itka

paulvial said:


> oui mais ici n'y a-t-il  pas confusion  car  ce pourrait être: "toutes, sans exception  ?



Ben...oui, sans doute, mais ce n'est pas le seul cas d'ambiguité du français ! Ce n'est pas moi qui ai inventé l'orthographe...


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Je ne fais qu'ajouter cette page de la BDL - incluant quelques exemples - qui confirme qu'itka (coucou ) a bien retenu la règle. *Tout adverbe*


> Cependant, lorsqu’il précède un adjectif féminin qui commence par une consonne ou un _h_ aspiré, l’adverbe _tout_ s’accorde en genre et en nombre avec ce mot pour des raisons d’euphonie.


----------



## calembourde

Alors, selon cette règle, est-ce qu'il faut dire :

Elle est toute devant

Au lieu de :

Elle est tout devant

Cela m'a l'air un peu étrange, même si je n'ai pas de problème avec les quartes exemples. Mais je ne suis pas francophone.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, _tout_ reste invariable dans ce cas car _devant_ n'est pas un adjectif…


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Faut-il dire 

tous ces relations 
ou
toutes ces relations ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme _relation_ est féminin, il faut accorder en conséquence: _toutes ces relations_.


----------



## Deslandes

Bonsoir. 

J'ai une doute. Est-ce que on dit : 

_J'ai fait *tout* mes devoirs._

ou 

_J'ai fait *tous* mes devoirs._

Est-ce que "tout" s'accord seulement devant des adjectifs ?

Cordialement.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir Deslandes,

Ici 'tout' *est* un adjectif.

« J'ai fait tous mes devoirs. »


----------



## Deslandes

Ah ! Je pensais que dans cette phrase "tout" était un adverbe. Merci.


----------



## Deslandes

Bonsoir. 

Voici les phrases :

_Ces filles sont *tout* ennuyées._

ou 

_Ces filles sont *toutes* ennuyées. _

Je pense que la première phrase est la correcte, n'est-ce pas ? Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi... Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me l'expliquer ?

Cordialement.


----------



## SergueiL

Deux possibilités selon ce qu'on veut exprimer :
_Toutes ces filles sont ennuyées_ = Ces filles sont *toutes* ennuyées
_Ces filles sont complètement ennuyées_ = Ces filles sont *tout* ennuyées
Donc, quel est le contexte ?


----------



## Deslandes

C'est le deuxième. Elles sont complètement ennuyées. Merci.


----------



## janpol

J'ai fait tous mes devoirs > Si tu transformes cette phrase en faisant une  pronominalisation, tu dis : "je les ai faits tous" et tu prononces le "s" final. C'est là un moyen de savoir s'il faut écrire "tout" ou "tous"
J'ai fait tout mon devoir > je l'ai fait complètement / entièrement > tout (adverbe)


----------



## Vixounet

Bonjour,

« Tout » variable ou invariable... de nombreux cas me posent problème.

Dans l'exemple suivant, il ne me semble pas que « tout » soit adverbe invariable. Mais mon livre de grammaire (un bon BLED) écrit T.O.U.T.

*Il préfère le rap à tout autre musique.*

Je ne pige pas la logique. On ne peut pas remplacer « tout » par « complétement » ou par « tout à fait ». On peut par contre le remplacer par « n'importe quelle » au féminin.
Est-ce une erreur du bouquin ou bien me manque-t-il un élément pour comprendre ?

« Tout » comme pronom indéfini ne semble pas avoir de forme singulier féminin... mais dans l'exemple, il ne s'agit pas de cette nature grammaticale,  non ? Il s'agit du déterminant indéfini... On est-ce encore une erreur de ma part ?


----------



## tilt

J'aurais écrit _toute _moi aussi...


----------



## snarkhunter

Lorsque "tout" est équivalent à "n'importe quel(le)", on doit faire l'accord.

L'accord est donc ici obligatoire : "à _toute_ autre musique"


----------



## Yendred

Il faut distinguer deux emplois:
1) Il préfère le rap à tout*e* autre musique
mais:
2) Il n'aime pas le rap, mais une tou*t* autre musique, la musique baroque.

Dans le cas (1), "toute" est synonyme de "n'importe quelle", joue le rôle d'adjectif, donc doit s'accorder.
Dans le cas (2), "tout" est synonyme de "totalement/complétement", joue le rôle d'adverbe, donc invariable.


----------



## Mauricet

Vixounet said:


> Dans l'exemple suivant, il ne me semble pas que « tout » soit adverbe invariable. Mais mon livre de grammaire (un bon BLED) écrit T.O.U.T.
> 
> *Il préfère le rap à tout autre musique.*


Voilà qui mériterait d'être discuté. Non seulement je dirais _Il préfère le rap à *toute* autre musique_ en étant sûr que c'est correct, mais je ne vois pas du tout ce que pourrait signifier _Il préfère le rap à *tout* autre musique_ : à une musique tout autre ?? Laquelle ?

Quel BLED dit ça ?


----------



## Roméo31

Il s'agit du cas particulier de l'accord éventuel de "tout" devant l'adjectif "autre";

La règle est la suivante :
1. Si "tout" se rapporte au nom et signifie *"n'importe quel(le)"*, il est adjectif et donc varie.
Ex. :_ Je préfère Paris à* toute* autre ville = Je préfère Paris à n'importe quelle autre ville _
2 Si "tout" modifie "autre" et a le sens de *"tout à fait",* il est adverbe et donc invariable.
Ex. : _J'ai fait un* tout* autre choix. = J'ai fait un choix tout à fait autre_ (= "entièrement différent").

Application du 1 :_ Il préfère le rap à *toute* autre musique_. (Comme Mauricet, entre autres, l'avait vu.)


----------



## Eurekamy

Bonjour,

J'essaie de trouver la règle concernant "tout" dans la phrase suivante : "Même de tous petits évènements peuvent vous perturber"

Si mes recherches sur internet et mon raisonnement sont corrects, je ne devrais pas faire l'accord dans ce cas parce que "tout" est l'équivalent de "très", mais au féminin, je devrais écrire : "Même de toutes petites choses peuvent etc etc".

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?
Merci

Cet exemple me semble très clair : ils sont tout petits / elles sont toutes petites


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir !

En effet, les ex. de Donaldos sont corrects.

Je rappelle la règle concernant l'accord éventuel de "*tout" adverbe* (il signifie alors "entièrement, tout à fait, très, vraiment...).

*Tout, adverbe,  est invariable, sauf quand il est placé devant un adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne ou un h aspiré* (pour une raison d'euphonie).

Exemples :
_Elle est *tout* *é*tonnée._ _Elles sont *toutes* *c*ontentes_. _Ils sont *tout* *c*ontents.
Elles sont *toutes* *h*onteuses_ (_h_ aspiré)._ Elles sont *tout* *h*eureuses_ (_h _muet).


----------



## Nicomon

Je réanime ce fil vers lequel j'ai été dirigée à partir d'un autre.

Pour ceux que cela pourrait intéresser, il y a des exercices (avec corrigé) sur l'accord de _tout_, adverbe - sens _complètement/entièrement_ - sur ces pages :
« tout heureuse » ou « toute heureuse » ? « tout honteuse » ou « toute honteuse » ?
« tout énervée » ou « toute énervée » ?


----------



## tartopwaro

je suis en train de corriger un texte de Copyright et dans les bouts suivant :

...sans garanties de toutes sorte...mais sans s'y limiter toutes garanties ou conditions de titre, non-contrefacon...
Vous pouvez choisir d'offrir, ou de faire payer...ou toutes autres obligations et/ou droits de responsabilite...

j'aurais tendance a virer tous les s dans les marques toutes... ou sans...
mais je ne suis plus sure de rien, qu'en pensez vous?

j'avais corrige comme cela:
...sans garantie de toute sorte...mais sans s'y limiter toute garantie ou condition de titre, non-contrefacon...
Vous pouvez choisir d'offrir, ou de faire payer...ou toute autre obligation et/ou droit de responsabilite...

Merci d'avance
Tartopwaro


----------



## Maître Capello

On a le choix du nombre, mais il faut rester cohérent et le sens est différent !

_de toute sorte_  (= de n'importe quelle sorte)
_de toute*s* sorte*s*_  (= de toutes les sortes)
_de toutes sorte_


----------



## Eurekamy

Bonjour,

Je m'excuse si la question a déjà été posée

J'ai regardé dans les résultats mais je ne trouve pas de réponse :

Dans la phrase suivante, tout est un adverbe ou un adjectif ? C'est pour savoir si je dois écrire tout ou toute :

"vous prendrez du temps pour discuter en tout quiétude avec votre partenaire"

En essayant d'ôter tout, je trouve la phrase incomplète et donc je suppose que c'est un adjectif et qu'il doit être accordé => en toue quiétude

Est-ce que mon raisonnement est correct ?

Merci


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 



Eurekamy said:


> tout est un adverbe ou un adjectif ?


C'est bien un adjectif et il faut donc en effet l'accorder (cela dit, on sait que _tout _adverbe peut s'accorder dans certains cas.)
On pourrait le remplacer par exemple par _complète_, _totale _>_ en *totale *quiétude, en *complète *quiétude_. 
A contrario, on ne peut pas dire _en *complètement *quiétude. _


----------



## paulvial

Bonjour , 

Ayant lu les divers commentaires ci dessus je pense avoir la réponse à ma question : 

Sur un site, figure la phrase ci-dessous 

_Les grands crus de bourgognes sont tout proches 
_
Je pense que proche devrait être au singulier :  les grands crus de Bourgogne sont tout proche 

Une alternative pourrait aussi  être  tous proches mais le sens serait différent   ( ici tous les crus de Bourgogne  sont proches ( ils le sont tous ) , alors que dans le premier exemple qui figure sur le site  " tout" prends le sens de "très" proche 

Pourriez vous confirmer si les 2 sont possibles , et si oui , lequel est préférable ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Chimel

paulvial said:


> _Les grands crus de bourgognes sont tout proches
> _
> Je pense que proche devrait être au singulier :  les grands crus de Bourgogne sont tout proche


Non, c'est la première option qui est la bonne. _Tout_ est un adverbe qui ne modifie pas l'accord de l'adjectif : _ils sont proches_ et donc aussi _ils sont tout_ [= tout à fait] _proches. _

L'autre possibilité est correcte aussi, mais dans un sens différent, comme vous le signalez: _ils sont tous proches_ = _tous sont proches_. A l'oral, on prononce alors le -s final de _tous_.


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Bonjour, comme on le dit, _*tout*_ est un pronom indéfini lorsqu’il exprime une totalité, un ensemble d’êtres (personnes ou choses) déjà évoqués ou non. Cependant, les formes _*tous*_ et _*toutes*_, sont également des pronoms remplaçant les des personnes ou choses qui figurent dans le contexte. Alors, j'ai une question:

Le texte, la grammaire, la civilisation, il a ____ compris.

Ici, doit-on écrire tout ou tous ou les deux ? Merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Tous sont compris. _(prononcé [tus])_
Toutes sont comprises.
Tout est compris.
Il a tout compris.


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Merci Atcheque pour la réponse. Inconsciemment je suis de ton avis, mais j'ai un doute, parce qu'on dit que_* tout*_ s’emploie habituellement sans antécédent.. Banque de dépannage linguistique - Tout pronom
Exemple : _Mes arguments, il les a *tous* rejetés sans discussion_.
Je me demande donc : peut-on dire 
_-- Le texte, la grammaire, la civilisation, il a  tous compris. _
Merci


----------



## Terio

Mes arguments, il les a tous rejetés : C'est à dire chacun d'eux. Il a rejeté tous mes arguments (au féminin : toutes mes idées).

Le texte, la grammaire, la civilisation, il a tout compris : Il a compris l'ensemble de ces disciplines. Il a compris le tout.

À la rigueur, tu pourrais dire :_ Il *les* a tous compris_. Mais on ne peut pas dire _Il a tous compris_.


----------



## Jacques Prévert

donc, _*tous*_ ne peut être que l'apposition (comme _Il les a tous compris_), et non le COD?


----------



## Maître Capello

En tant que sujet ou complément indirect, _tous_ peut être employé seul :

_*Tous* l'ont compris._ (mais l'apposition est aussi possible : _Ils l'ont *tous* compris_.)
_Bonjour à *tous*._

Mais en tant que COD, il ne peut être utilisé qu'en apposition. :

_Il a tous compris._  → _Il les a *tous* compris._


----------



## houmamou

Bonsoir chers amis,

j'ai un doute quant a l'accord de la phrase suivante :
"nous envoyons nos prières à *toutes âmes, qui subirent* cette expérience déchirante et traumatisante." OU
"nous envoyons nos prières à *toute âme, qui subit* cette expérience déchirante et traumatisante."

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci D'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsque _tout_ a le sens de _chaque_, il reste au singulier :

_Nous envoyons nos prières à tout*e* âme qui subit…_​
Mais vous pouvez aussi dire :

_Nous envoyons nos prières à tout*es* *les* âme*s* qui subissent…_​
Pour plus de détails, lire l'intégralité de ce fil avec lequel je viens de fusionner le vôtre.

P.S.: La virgule devant _qui_ est inappropriée et doit être supprimée.


----------

